# April's Random Acts of Kindness



## FaeryBee

*April's Random Acts of Kindness​​
Sometime the smallest gesture can make a huge difference in a person's outlook for the day. 
Little things which take only a moment of our time may make a big difference to someone we may not even know.
Sharing a smile, offering a helping hand or even just being a good friend can mean a lot.

Let's make April our Random Act of Kindness Month!​
When you give or receive a "Random Act of Kindness" this month, feel free to post about it in this thread.

Here are a few examples of Random Acts of Kindness I've experienced so far this month:

Offered:

I offered a mother struggling with a small child and a cart from the store if I could return the cart for her when it was unloaded.

I cleared my neighbor's front lawn of the debris from the autumn and winter (including many branches downed by high winds) so she could concentrate on her kids and other obligations.

When clearing my sidewalks of fallen red-buds, I took care of the next door neighbor's walkway as well.

When someone's child knocked over a stack of cereal boxes in the grocery, I took a couple of minutes and restacked them where they belonged.

Received:

As I was struggling to move a 3 cubic foot bag of organic potting soil off the stack at Costco, a very nice woman asked if she could help me and we moved it together onto my cart.

When trying to fit a very large palm tree into the back of my car, the cart kept trying to roll away. A gentleman stopped and asked if he could assist me, then held the cart so I could easily move the tree.

A neighbor surprised me with a bouquet of fresh yellow daisies! She had purchased some for herself and picked up a bunch for me as well.

What "Random Acts of Kindness" have you Given or Received so far in April?​*


----------



## Hunterkat

I have offered to pay for my friend's lunches for this week- she is out of money on her "Tigercard" (what we use to pay for meals on campus) and doesn't get paid until the end of the week. I have plenty of money left for the remainder of the semester and no way to spend it all- what better way than to help someone who needs it :blush:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Offered:
Stopped by the grocery store on the way home and a little old man with bad osteoporosis was unable to reach the flowers he wanted to buy so I stopped and got them down for him.
He was so appreciative and it took such a tiny bit of time.*


----------



## JRS

So simple!


More ideas here:
https://www.randomactsofkindness.org/kindness-ideas


----------



## FaeryBee

*The cartoon is a great example - thanks for sharing it JRS!

Everyone, please feel free to share your little offerings or receiving of Random Acts of Kindness.

Offered:
Yesterday, I picked up a healthy snack treat (Virigina large dry-roasted peanuts) for a friend and dropped them by her house "just because" I know she likes them.*


----------



## iHeartPieds

I think this is such a great idea.

Recieved:
I just received a really nice comment on one of my videos on youtube saying that they really enjoyed my videos. I know it's nothing big, but even something as small as leaving a nice comment like that can really make someones day, and it definitely made mine so I wanted to share that 

Offered: Getting that nice comment inspired me to go leave a nice comment on some other videos that I enjoyed, because I know how much it is appreciated


----------



## JRS

Received:
It's bin day - Next door neighbour brought my bin back around the side of my house for me.
Does it every week. 

Offered:
Just prepared a small chocolate treat to sneak into my son's luggage as he'll be away for Easter.


----------



## Jo Ann

*April's*

These are wonderful situations to Tell our Creator how much we appreciate 
the Blessings that come our way.

I have a friend who for many months has sent me a wonderful assortment of thinking of you cards as they know the many challenges I have been facing.
They seem to appear on days that I have been having a particularly hard time dealing with life. I really have no way to express how much their little friendly card makes my day.

On Days when I have to visit a Dr's office, my husband will take me to a place 
that sells plants as a treat when I am feeling able to walk around and look for unique plants.

Especially during the winter my Sweetheart comes home with a plant or bunch of flowers to brighten my day, Or he will surprise me with a lovely breakfast.

I saw a comment about how to support and strengthen a marriage. It was so simple: Always remember to thank your spouse for all of the many small acts of love and appreciation they offer throughout the day. Even on days that one might feel grumpy. I have a lot of those days and I stop and thank our Creator for this wonderful selfless person that takes care of me.

A few days ago My husband took me to our state farmers market so that I could walk around and enjoy the wonderful flowers and fresh foods. My energy did not sustain me very well this day. He was paying for some starter plants to brighten the yard and putting them in our car. I found my efforts to stand lacking and was blessed that a gentleman came over and offered me a hand up. He was tall and slender with white hair and a well trimmed beard, with a blue denim hat perched on his head in a friendly way. We both went on our way, but I asked my husband to find the gentleman and thank him for going out of his way to help" a lady in distress".

Being thankful is like making deposits in The Creator's bank for future times when we find ourselves in need of a little support.

Yesterday I had a Doctors apt. We arrived very early as the area was right in the middle of the arson fire started under a major interstate overpass that will take months to repair and is making the AM and PM commute in Atlanta a very big issue. It Even effects Departures from The airport or people from out of state who must pass through the damaged area,even people who have homes 
that are blocked by debris. I had to really do a little work to be thankful for this issue. the 3 perpetrators were homeless and had been sleeping under the overpass where road repair materials were staged for projects on the interstate. The person who actually started the fire was bored and thought it would be funny to watch fire. this was a thoughtless act, but I was able to be thankful that no people or animals were harmed. This trio will face stiff sentences for the billions of dollars and disruption to this major city. It was amazing how rapidly repair crews were able to open access to homes, businesses and a major Hospital In Atlanta. The actual section of the interstate will have to be demolished and all new parts be refitted. There were supplies that were dangerous potential high heat and destruction sources -supplies that could cause breathing issues and because of drought in the area could have spread to a larger part of Atlanta. I again found myself thanking God That the majority of living things were safe. How easy it would be for foreign terrorists to plan such a destructive event to harm the infidels living here in Atlanta.

Thank each of the members of TB for the time you share with others and their 
birds to help us all remain at our best each day. Blessings. Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee

*Offered:

Weeded a 700 sq ft common area belonging to the Townhouse Cluster where I live.

Picked up a large bag of M&Ms as a special treat for my husband to enjoy (as I no longer eat candy).*


----------



## JoTaMi

Offered: My former company (I am retired) had a major hacker database crash. I offered to refill database from home and helped excolleague with forms and drawing templates that were lost.
Received: advice how to stop yarns from stretching


----------



## FaeryBee

*Offered:
We had a severe rain/wind storm this afternoon.
When it stopped and my neighbor was out running errands, I went down to her house and cleaned up all the branches that were down on her patio and in her front yard.*


----------



## JoTaMi

Received: My neighbor applied for discount for me as disabled (I haven/t even knew I have a right for that discount) without telling me that. I was pleasantly surprised when saw I have to pay less than I thought I would have to.


----------



## HappiBudgie

JRS I like that cartoon 
I taught a my kid sister how to finger knit (I forgot all about it until this one day) and now she's finger knitting a scarf for my mom


----------



## Hunterkat

Received: 
I locked myself out of my car and this couple that I didn't know offered to drive me home


----------



## FaeryBee

*Offered:
Verbally complimented new young waitress at my favorite restaurant. 
(I said her interpersonal skills and service were excellent and I hoped to see her again the next time I came in) 
Followed up with a larger tip greater than my normal 20%.*


----------

